# Moisture damage to Pella sliding glass door



## climbmda (Sep 20, 2016)

Greetings. I am new here. I purchased a home 2 years ago, and we have noticed moisture getting into our back sliding glass door. Recently, the base panel actually popped off, exposing swollen and rotting wood inside the door. (pics attached)

Eventually, I plan to replace this with French doors, but at this time, I want to repair it enough to get through the winter. I am unsure how to proceed.

Do I cut and chisel out the wood, and replace it with a new board (may have to plane to fit). I would use pressure treated and also seal it.

Or, do I use some other material to replace the old wood.

Then, any idea how I seal it so we no longer have moisture intrusion? Just silicone caulk around the outer panel?The house does not currently have gutters.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## nealtw (Sep 20, 2016)

Welcome to the site.
If you are going tom change it anyway I would not try to repair it, just put the trim on with some screws, if you can get it affixed solid just caulk around the edges, if it doesn't fit tight enough tape it in place with some pretty red Tuck tape, leave the bottom open so it can dry out. 
Look at getting gutters? 

Look up rainscreening doors when you install the new door.


----------



## climbmda (Sep 20, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Welcome to the site.
> If you are going tom change it anyway I would not try to repair it, just put the trim on with some screws, if you can get it affixed solid just caulk around the edges, if it doesn't fit tight enough tape it in place with some pretty red Tuck tape, leave the bottom open so it can dry out.
> Look at getting gutters?
> 
> Look up rainscreening doors when you install the new door.



Thanks. I appreciate it.


----------



## beachguy005 (Sep 20, 2016)

One of the reasons I never liked vinyl clad doors or windows.  You never know what's going on under the skin.  It really looks like the door is pretty shot.  Removing the damage would weaken the door. That rail is tied into the stiles and I don't know your skill set to repair it.  If you're only looking to make it through the winter and replacing the entire door, I would just get a large piece of plexiglass and cover the entire door on the outside and be done with it.
Lots of things you could try for filler and such but once you start digging out the rot you may end up with your door in pieces.


----------



## joecaption (Sep 20, 2016)

That plexiglass would also help hold the door together. 
Any door you put in there is going to have issues because of the way that deck was built wrong without some reworking.
It's to close to the threshold.
I would not be surprised if there was not already damage to at least the subfloor to deal with once the door comes out.
Where are you located?
In snow country that deck should have been up to 7" lower than the threshold.
Decking should never be tight to the wall like that.


----------



## climbmda (Sep 21, 2016)

joecaption said:


> That plexiglass would also help hold the door together.
> Any door you put in there is going to have issues because of the way that deck was built wrong without some reworking.
> It's to close to the threshold.
> I would not be surprised if there was not already damage to at least the subfloor to deal with once the door comes out.
> ...



Good to know. I am in Duluth, MN, so definitely snow country.  We are planning on replacing the decking this fall, so I can set it further from the wall. I can't lower it without redoing the entire deck, though, so I may look at doing that in the spring.


----------

